# BLOB, HUTCH, MYSTERY BOTTLE GIVEAWAY...



## epackage (Jul 1, 2012)

*Running a 3 Bottle Giveaway Contest that will end on Wedensday at 8pm EST, pick a 4 digit number between 0000-9999, closest to that number wins the bottles!!*

*Winner will receive one Blob, one Hutch and a Mystery bottle and I pay the shipping as well. Only one guess per member new or old, number will be determined by my personal random number generator system... *


----------



## epackage (Jul 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## lariat27 (Jul 1, 2012)

4853


----------



## MichaelFla (Jul 1, 2012)

3353


----------



## dw3000 (Jul 2, 2012)

3797


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 2, 2012)

8898


----------



## flasherr (Jul 2, 2012)

2469 ....... Thanks for doing this again. I hope i can win one of the great epackage packages


----------



## tigue710 (Jul 2, 2012)

7577


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Jul 2, 2012)

7918


----------



## februarystarskc (Jul 2, 2012)

0001 thank you


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 2, 2012)

5150 thanks...


----------



## coreya (Jul 2, 2012)

1171 and thanks


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Jul 2, 2012)

0500 Awesome!


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Jul 2, 2012)

1691


----------



## accountantadam (Jul 2, 2012)

6794   - Thanks!


----------



## BillinMo (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks - always good to have some activities to keep the boards fun!

 4126


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jul 2, 2012)

I'll try 6183


----------



## Conch times (Jul 2, 2012)

5298, Thank you Mr. Jim!


----------



## BOTTLDIGGER (Jul 2, 2012)

1182  -THANKS


----------



## Bixel (Jul 2, 2012)

9381


----------



## jays emporium (Jul 2, 2012)

5556
 Thanks for the contest.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 2, 2012)

Bravo Jim, I don't know anyone as kind as you when it comes to giving away bottles...

 1234 for me.


----------



## luckiest (Jul 2, 2012)

I bet it's 9876.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 2, 2012)

3487


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jul 2, 2012)

8128


----------



## Dugout (Jul 2, 2012)

5623


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 2, 2012)

Every time I conjure up the perfect numbers, the sure-fire combo that will WIN, I come here ..and see somebody has juuuust posted them.... []


----------



## epackage (Jul 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Bravo Jim, I don't know anyone as kind as you when it comes to giving away bottles...
> 
> 1234 for me.


 That's the way it is when you get all your knowledge from the 5 O'clock news...[8D]


----------



## Blackglass (Jul 2, 2012)

0548

 Thanks for your generosity in having this giveaway!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 2, 2012)

U rock Jim

 5773


----------



## epackage (Jul 2, 2012)

150 views but not too many takers, I guess my big mouth going all the time has scared folks off...[]


----------



## epackage (Jul 3, 2012)

ttt


----------



## delphinis (Jul 3, 2012)

1016


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll try 5000


----------



## digginthedog (Jul 3, 2012)

2229... Thanks !!!


----------



## lil digger (Jul 3, 2012)

4,481


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Jim, never owned a Hutchinson.[] 1719


----------



## epackage (Jul 3, 2012)

Less than 24 hours, get your guesses in...


----------



## grime5 (Jul 3, 2012)

i guess 3115.thanks greg


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 4, 2012)

1960 ty


----------



## peejrey (Jul 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 150 views but not too many takers, I guess my big mouth going all the time has scared folks off...[]


 Scared who off? 
 Funny I know of none...
 .I'll wait a bit..To see some numbuz.


----------



## jskirk (Jul 4, 2012)

2928  Jay


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jul 4, 2012)

1953[sm=thumbup1.gif]  Thanks Jim


----------



## msleonas (Jul 4, 2012)

8524, thanks!


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jul 4, 2012)

I wonder about the mystery bottle![] still 6183 many thanx Jim.[]
 leon


----------



## dewdog (Jul 4, 2012)

1776


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 4, 2012)

> 150 views but not too many takers, I guess my big mouth going all the time has scared folks off...


 Hey E,
 Very nice of you to do this. I always feel a little odd when it comes to getting free bottles. There are certainly people on here who don't have the boxes piled on top of boxes full of bottles that I have. What I'm saying is, I am one who saw the post, but I just feel that they should go to someone more deserving. Sorry if that sounds nuts.


----------



## ms.gal (Jul 4, 2012)

1954


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  dewdog
> 
> 1776


 Fantastic choice...[]


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> Hey E,
> Very nice of you to do this. I always feel a little odd when it comes to getting free bottles. There are certainly people on here who don't have the boxes piled on top of boxes full of bottles that I have. What I'm saying is, I am one who saw the post, but I just feel that they should go to someone more deserving. Sorry if that sounds nuts.


 I understand Bob, very nice of you...[]


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2012)

5-1/2 hours left...get those guesses in...[]


----------



## div2roty (Jul 4, 2012)

6500


----------



## scottysbottles (Jul 4, 2012)

Im gonna say 5557 , thanks scottysbottles


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2012)

55 minutes until the random generator gets turned on....


----------



## Dugout (Jul 4, 2012)

Good Luck Participants!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2012)

7000 []


----------



## peejrey (Jul 4, 2012)

8223...
 Thanks Jim!


----------



## madman (Jul 4, 2012)

1389


----------



## Dugout (Jul 4, 2012)

Nothing like slipping in under the wire Madman.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2012)

Jim picked a hell of an evening to succumb to heat prostration... [&:]


----------



## peejrey (Jul 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 7000 []


 Mean, median, or mode charlie?
 You math seems logical


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2012)

I looked for the widest gap, so as not to step on anyone's toes.. prolly shoulda went for 7150, but too late now.. []


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2012)

*The Pick 4 number for New Jersey tonight was 2476, the winner with a near hit is FLASHERR, aka Brian B with his guess of 2469. Congrats Brian, please PM me your address so I can get them out to you, thanks to everyone who decided to play!!
      Happy 4th of July......Jim*​


----------



## flasherr (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow i actually won something. must be my lucky day i went digging today bottles were slim but did find a 1915 coke and a small town drugstore bottle about 20 slicks and some common stuff.It was about 100 degrees here so digging was slow but i still got an 8 hr digging day in. 

 Thank you so much in advance. 
 Brian


----------

